# Kernel Problem with Gentoo on HP 250 G2 Notebook PC

## C5ace

I installed Gentoo on a HP Laptop, Xfce desktop, openrc, grub0, genkernel with "Desktop Profile". All works fine, like my two desktop PC's. The extended function keys and other laptop specific items don't work. It appears the problem is caused by the Gentoo Kernel.

I tried OpenSuse 13.1 and Sabayon 10 and 14.11. They work fine with all laptop related functions active.

The exptended Function Keys will work if I use the genkernel-x86_64-3.5.0-sabayon kernel and initramfs from the old Sabayon 10 installation CD. I copied the .config file from from the Sabayon CD to /usr/src/linux, loaded the Sabayon .config file and recompiled the current kernel. Does not work.

I just can't figure out how to configure the current Gentoo kernel so the extended function keys and laptop functions will work. 

```
lshw:

description: Notebook

    product: HP 250 G2 Notebook PC (F8Z12PA#ABG)

    vendor: Hewlett-Packard

    version: 0974100000405F10000620181

    serial: 5CB4192MKJ

    width: 64 bits

    capabilities: smbios-2.7 dmi-2.7 vsyscall32

    configuration: boot=normal chassis=notebook family=103C_5336AN G=N L=SMB B=HP S=250 sku=F8Z12PA#ABG uuid=3BBA7B37-D350-E05F-18C7-C4346B49A8F6

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: 218F

       vendor: Hewlett-Packard

       physical id: 0

       version: 39.15

       serial: PDYWAA77V6M29Q

       slot: Type2 - Board Chassis Location

---- snip ----

```

```
lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 07)

02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5229 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

```

```
make.conf:

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="$CFLAGS"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

LINGUAS="en"

INPUT_DEVISES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

USE="bindist -kde -gnome -qt gtk samba"

XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

Thanks.

----------

## charles17

Are you referring to the Fn keys http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&docname=c02035108 or to some additional buttons (Unknown key pressed ...)?

----------

## C5ace

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Are you referring to the Fn keys http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&docname=c02035108 or to some additional buttons (Unknown key pressed ...)?

 

That's what I am referring to.

Bios "Action Key Mode" is set to "Disabled".

With the Gentoo Kernel pressing Fn plus F2 or F3 nothing happens. With the old Sabayon Kernel or OpenSuse 13.1 and Sabyon 14.11 the display intensity decreased or increases and pressing Fn plus F12 keys switches the Wireless LAN between On and Off.

----------

